# shop Plugin



## Greg50007 (6. Jun 2020)

Hey, 
Ich bin dabei ein Shop Plug-in zu programmieren. Soweit eigentlich ganz einfach. Es öffnet sich ein Inventar und man kann dort auf items klicken. 
- problemlos 

Jetzt soll der Shop mehrere Seiten haben, dafür habe ich ein item hinzugefügt was auf klick die items wechselt... Das funktioniert auch, aber leider passiert das bei allen Spielern. Egal was ich versuche, in allen Shops werden die Seiten getauscht. Wäre Spitze wenn sich jemand findet der mal über meinen Spaghetti code schauen kann :/ ich verzweifel langsam...

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende 
Greg


----------



## mihe7 (6. Jun 2020)

Wovon schreibst Du??? Plugin für welches System? Warum musst Du Seiten auswechseln? Das hört sich alles sehr seltsam an. Prinzipiell musst Du natürlich den "spielerabhängigen Zustand" auch für jeden Spieler verwalten. Mehr kann man Dir aber aktuell nicht sagen (und ich wage fast zu bezweifeln, dass ich das kann, wenn Du genaueres schreibst - aber vielleicht findet sich dann jemand).


----------



## Greg50007 (6. Jun 2020)

Konnte mir selber helfen ...
Sry

Habe das inventory falsch festgelegt


----------

